# Side effects of dewormer?



## GreatDaneMommy (Jun 26, 2017)

I am new to raising goats. I have a nigerian dwarf that has had ploppy poop after being given safe guard dewormer. Is this a normal side effect?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 26, 2017)

not sure but will tag others who might have some insight

@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2017)

It is with cattle..ya don't want to stand behind 'em with your Sunday boots on..dunno about goats


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2017)

No. There should be no change... but it doesn't mean you are having a reaction either... 
How old is the goat and how much did you give?
Did you have a fecal run?
How high was the fecal count (when you dewormed)? Which Safegaurd did you use? Liquid or paste or pellets?
How was the poo before (what shape and consistency) and how long after giving dewormer did the poo start to form and plop?


----------



## GreatDaneMommy (Jun 30, 2017)

Ok! My babies have a type of round worm thinking barber pole worms. I gave them the correct amount of quest gel. So now I wait one week and give another dose, right? My breeder was awesome with all the advice! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

